# light in sump



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

ic some people have lights on their sumps for growing algae and stuff, that look like heat lamps, what bulbs are they running in them? is that better than buying like a mini ho flouresent, whats best choice just want to grow some algae down there for filtration! thanks


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

all you need is a simple clip on light with a 5000-7000K bulb


----------



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

is that something im gonna be able to find local or online only?


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

just a simple clip on reading type light you should be able to find at wal-mart and also look in walmart or the hardware store for a regular 6500K CFL bulb


----------



## navarchus (Jan 26, 2010)

*Light Simple and Cheap*

Here's the inside scoop on this. Lights of America makes a flood light used for homes and it is 6500K flourescent. It's 65W and has a cover and holder that you can screw to the inside of your stand.

Not sure where you are at but I bought mine from Costco for $11, I think it was. Home depot has it for $20. 

http://www.drillspot.com/products/278770/Lights_OF_America_9266_65W_Fluorex_Floodlight_Light

Try this link for picture. I had problems connecting to Lights of America website


----------



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

was looking at all the flourecent lights at meijers and they are like 2700k and 4200k hmm


----------



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

found a 6500k 100 watt cfl at menards! that thing is bright def wouldnt want to stare at that to long, 100 watts says it takes like 23 to burn or w.e. i know its bright could you use something like this for the light up top two? like a couple of them. just curious that could be some kind of diy project


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

6500k is good for growing algae alright... something that yellow will make your corals look brown.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

brian102 said:


> ic some people have lights on their sumps for growing algae and stuff, that look like heat lamps, what bulbs are they running in them? is that better than buying like a mini ho flouresent, whats best choice just want to grow some algae down there for filtration! thanks


b1:

They are MH pendants with probably 10000K bulbs.

TR


----------

